# Using connected H24 (or MRV DECA connection) for Slingbox



## jtrain73 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an H24 receiver in my bedroom and I would like to add a slingbox for remote viewing, but I don't have an internet connection in that room.

I know I could likely add a powerline or wireless adapter, but I realized that my H24 is already network connected and connected to the internet via my MRV setup.

I am assuming the ethernet port on the H24 won't supply a network connection, but can I add a DECA adapter before the H24 and use the ethernet out of the adapter for the slingbox while still driving the H24 connection via coax? 

I realize this may not be supported, so what is the downside of this kind of configuration?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The only "downside" I see [may be minor] would be the add loss of a splitter, if used to feed the extra DECA, and the sling traffic on the network. Neither of these may be a problem though. :shrug:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Use a green label 2 port splitter. One side directly to the H24, the other to the DECA for the slingbox. Should work. If you experience problems, you can easily reverse and go back to original configuration.


----------



## jtrain73 (Sep 25, 2006)

Why would I need to split it? Can't I just bring the line into the DECA, the coax out to the H24 and the ethernet out to the Slingbox? Does the DECA terminate the network flow over the coax and redirect it to the ethernet?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jtrain73 said:


> Why would I need to split it? *Can't I just bring the line into the DECA, the coax out to the H24* and the ethernet out to the Slingbox? Does the DECA terminate the network flow over the coax and redirect it to the ethernet?


"No" that doesn't work for several reasons:


if you're planning to use a white deca, it needs a PI for power, which connects to the pigtail.
The H24 won't power it.
If you do connect it to the H24, then you block the deca signal to the H24's deca.
The only way to get a deca to work the way you want is to have it on its own coax, which can be with a second coax from the main splitter, or by adding a 2-way behind the H24.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

jtrain73 said:


> I am assuming the ethernet port on the H24 won't supply a network connection, but can I add a DECA adapter before the H24 and use the ethernet out of the adapter for the slingbox while still driving the H24 connection via coax?


No, but you can add a Wireless CCK before the H24 and use the ethernet out of the WCCK for the slingbox.

The WCCK passes the DECA signal through the coax to the H24. If you already have Whole-home DVR on your account, the WCCK is $31.99 shipped.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I wonder if a wireless CCK would work, since it also has an ethernet connection.

Edit: David Ortiz beat me to it by a minute (while I was typing).


----------

